# Honda GC160 Timing Belt came off



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Cub Cadet yard blower with a Honda GC160 engine. The timing belt came off. What would make this happen. The engine seems ok aside from the belt being off. Piston is moving - no obvious damage. It seems like it just fell off. There does not appear to be any guards to hold it on the timing gear. It looks like it just walked off - but why ???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would closely inspect the camshaft for wear where it rides on the pin, and for any cracks where the belt rides. When the belt jumps off like this, it's usually due to a problem with the camshaft. Even if you can't find anything wrong with the camshaft, I would recommend a new timing belt.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

30year thanks for the response. I will check the camshaft.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow -- was I wrong on this one. I turned the timing gear to align the timing marks and found that the timing gear is definitely broke. I would say about 1/4 of the gear is gone. A couple questions please -- 1) there is a small metal rod laying near the timing gear. What is this rod for and where does it connect to. The very end of the rod is worn (it looks like it is worn off or through). 2) Can I get the timing gear pieces out of the crankcase without splitting the engine. 3) How does the shaft that goes through the timing gear come off -- does it unscrew. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Small metal rod could be one of the pins for the rocker arms perhaps, not sure without seeing it.

The pin that holds the camshaft in, just slides out from either side when you lift out the camshaft. The valve cover holds the pin in place, it has a flat side that the cover presses against.

If part of the camshaft fell into the crankcase, I can't think of anyway to extract it, other then splitting the crankcase.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

The rod looks similar to carburetor linkage. I am guessing it is part of the compression release. Looks like one end attaches to the timing gear and I am not sure where the other end attaches to.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

John Lolli said:


> The rod looks similar to carburetor linkage. I am guessing it is part of the compression release. Looks like one end attaches to the timing gear and I am not sure where the other end attaches to.


Can you post a picture of the rod?

I don't recall these engines using a mechanical ACR on the camshaft, but if you post all of the engine numbers perhaps we figure it out.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is a picture of the camshaft. The rod I referenced is for the compression release. I have uploaded it as an attachment. I dont know if it will work. It is named honda gc160 camshaft.jpg


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I do not ever recall seeing these cams with a mechanical ACR, but perhaps I was just not paying close attention.

The new camshaft will come with the rod installed in it, so you can junk the one you found.


----------

